# which antivirus i install in my PC



## thecoolguy02 (Nov 2, 2008)

i m confused which antivirus i install in my PC
guys help me which one is best...


----------



## iinfi (Nov 2, 2008)

kaspersky... its not a freeware!!
Avast if ur looking for freeware for non-profit non commercial use.


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Nov 2, 2008)

i want it for my home pc...
i m ready to spent upto 1.5k for that....


----------



## iinfi (Nov 2, 2008)

*www.kaspersky.com/in/homestore_India?pcs208085106=1&prodid=208085106

1 YEAR licence is available for INR 1169.00 .... whn u said upto 1.5k i hope u meant per year!!


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Nov 2, 2008)

wat ur experiance abt kaspersky...????


----------



## RCuber (Nov 2, 2008)

Please check The Official Antivirus Thread


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Nov 2, 2008)

thx....


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 2, 2008)

Look at the ad on the top of this page, You need five antivirus

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/4638/antivirusgv1.gif


----------



## Faun (Nov 2, 2008)

lololol...this advertisement has got potential


----------



## swatkat (Nov 2, 2008)

@thecoolguy02,
I recommend Avira Anti-Vir. It is very effective and free too. If you want a good firewall, then you can go for ZoneAlarm Free.
*www.free-av.com/en/download/1/avira_antivir_personal__free_antivirus.html
*www.zonealarm.com/store/content/dotzone/freeDownloads.jsp

Avira Anti-Vir + ZoneAlarm Free + Common Sense is enough. Everything else is overkill.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmmm........ it's not one of the five listed^

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8large.png


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 3, 2008)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Look at the ad on the top of this page, You need five antivirus


I don't see even one. 



			
				swatkat said:
			
		

> Avira Anti-Vir + ZoneAlarm Free + Common Sense is enough. Everything else is overkill.


How about AVG Free + Comodo Firewall + Special sense ?


----------



## mrintech (Nov 3, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Look at the ad on the top of this page, You need five antivirus
> 
> *img232.imageshack.us/img232/4638/antivirusgv1.gif




5 Scanners... This is Insane


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 3, 2008)

> How about AVG Free + Comodo Firewall + Special sense ?


Nod32/Kaspersky + ZoneAlarm Pro + Spybot Sense


----------



## Faun (Nov 3, 2008)

AVIRA + Comodo + Common sense


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 3, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> Nod32/Kaspersky + ZoneAlarm Pro + Spybot Sense


Paise jkya tere maike se aienge?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 3, 2008)

^^ Translate, please.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 3, 2008)

+1 for Avira. swatkat has given you the perfect solution.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Agrrrrhhhhh...how come all the above users r responding 2 a sooooooooo 
reapeated topic....of old times


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Nov 5, 2008)

Would suggest get a trial version of some of these recommended here, evaluate them...most trials come with full functionality and limited time usage, so you can really sample them well, then take your decision on which do you need to end up buying!


----------



## Sathish (Nov 5, 2008)

avast + online armor = the  great china wall


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 5, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> ^^ Translate, please.


_Paise kya tere maike se aienge?_
Translation where will the money come from? your in-laws? 
Sorry. Just meant for humour.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

i use avg 8.0 free edition..i think its good


----------



## paroh (Nov 5, 2008)

Nod32+ comodo firewall+ spybot


----------



## thecoolguy02 (Nov 10, 2008)

thx a lot guysss
finnally i bought a Kaspersky Internet Security 2009.... []


----------

